# Prescription safety glasses



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 5, 2018)

What do you wear? Where did you get them? Any tips? 


I wish Costco sold them.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 5, 2018)

I have the OnGuard 093, which goes for about $75 and comes with side shields. I probably have the anti-scratch coating as well which is +$10. I got mine from my eye doctor's office but I'm pretty sure you can just order online if you know your prescription.

http://www.rx-safety.com/brands/ong...iption-safety-glasses-metal-frame-og-093.html

One thing to be cautious about it is whenever you're working with spray paint. That's when you'll want to put something over your RX glasses so you don't get paint specks all over your lenses. You don't want to treat them as sacrificial as your average safety glasses.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 5, 2018)

I bought a pair of magnifiers at Lowes for $20 or $25 for those job sites I am on that check that. Allows me to read. Generally I get by with my regular glasses, hard hat, heavy work boots,and hi-vee vest.


----------



## Leo Mauler (Jun 22, 2018)

I've generally used safety glasses which fit over prescription glasses. Much better spending $5-$15 to replace them than $75+, and I can permanently attach lighting gizmos to the cheaper safety glasses.


----------

